# Opening on Tuna Trip 7/21-7/23



## DrBear (Jul 18, 2017)

We will be leaving Seabrook(Blue Dolphin Marina) at 0430 Friday morning and returning approx 1600 Sunday. We will be going 125 miles offshore to the floaters. Our targets will be tuna, grouper, snapped, and trolling. There is room for one more person.

This is a 50 foot Hatteras cockpit motor yacht. All food, bait, and tackle is included. There is a professional guide, a captain, and a deck hand. Guests are 4-6 so quality fishing is to be expected.

If you want this spot, please text 713-705-9346.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

DrBear said:


> We will be leaving Seabrook(Blue Dolphin Marina) at 0430 Friday morning and returning approx 1600 Sunday. We will be going 125 miles offshore to the floaters. Our targets will be tuna, grouper, snapped, and trolling. There is room for one more person.
> 
> This is a 50 foot Hatteras cockpit motor yacht. All food, bait, and tackle is included. There is a professional guide, a captain, and a deck hand. Guests are 4-6 so quality fishing is to be expected.
> 
> If you want this spot, please text 713-705-9346.


How did you all do this past weekend?


----------

